# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  Draft Report with recommendations to the Commission on Civil Law Rules on Robotics, European Parliament

## Airicist

Draft Report with recommendations to the Commission on Civil Law Rules on Robotics

May 31,2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "English robots will miss their big shot for a “bill of rights” when Brexit takes hold"

by Olivia Goldhill
June 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robots must pay for their crimes!

Published on Jul 27, 2016




> Traditionally when a robot injures someone or damages property we hold the robot's creator or owner accountable. But that notion is changing. On May 31, 2016 the European Parliament received a report from the Commission on Legal Affairs saying that, depending on circumstances, the ROBOT might be held responsible for its own actions!
> 
> But this raises some difficult questions. How do you make a robot pay? Do you put it in jail? Does it owe the victim monetary compensation? And most of all... does that make the robot a non-human person? On this episode of Fw:Thinking we explore all those ideas and more!
> 
> We'd love to hear from you! Is it time to consider robots as persons or something similar? Let us know in the comments below!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot kill switches & legal status: MEPs endorse AI proposal"

January 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "EU to debate robot legal rights, mandatory "kill switches""

by Rich Haridy
January 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "EU needs to take the lead on regulating robots and artificial intelligence, MEPs suggest"

by Robohub Editors
January 16, 2017

----------

